
We Finally Have Long-Term Data on an Intermittent Fasting Diet - ourmandave
http://vitals.lifehacker.com/we-finally-have-long-term-data-on-an-intermittent-fasti-1794877196
======
RangerScience
[http://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/fullart...](http://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/fullarticle/2623528)

I give the reporting an "eh" grade, but it's also the paper's fault.

Here's my TL;DR:

Long-term = 1 year.

Sample size: 100 (includes control groups)

Main metric: Weight loss. (Did measure other stuff, which is neat)

Main confounding factors: People did not follow instructions; people may have
not been unhealthy enough / the right kind of unhealthy; 26%-38% dropout rate,
"Participants in the alternate-day fasting group ate more than prescribed on
fast days, and less than prescribed on feast days"

Other main issue: Original theory was not that alternate-day fasting would be
more effective (in terms of weightloss), but that it would be easier for the
participants to maintain than normal caloric restriction. (This would,
presumably, correlate with more weightloss).

I did not do a close read of this paper.

